# Athlons New Build 56K Oh Noes!!



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2009)

well guys ive been sitting around for the last few years upgrading very slowly to where i wanted to be.i finally got my CC paid of so i decided to splurge a little bit and build a new system

the following is what i purchased today.







this is my first board i have owned thats not a DFI...looking at this bios is like reading another language







i opted for the i7 860 because i5 is pointless when u already had a quad.







awesome memory  GSKILL RIPJAWS DDR3 2000!!! sweet!






the board outside the box...sexy!!






SEXY...what else can i say






my overclock so far....i havent even started to tweak yet..


----------



## suraswami (Sep 14, 2009)

that black board looks sexy.  good luck.  and oh if the board plays a drama please don't shoot the poor cat.

funny picture.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 14, 2009)

I think i shit on my pants... WANT TO SEE MORE OC!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 14, 2009)

That board is sexy as hell.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 14, 2009)

very very nice, wish i had an all black board,  shit is sexy


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice hardware. Nice clocks.


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2009)

Say whaaaa?!!!!!  I had no idea you were getting this stuff. Very nice.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice setup AthlonX2, really luv the board.

Also that's a nice oc without any tweaking, got to agree the 860 seems to be the way to go with these boards.
You may well have made my mind up on my next upgrade


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 14, 2009)

+1 to board being sexy.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks guys,i still havent figured this thing out..anyone have any experiance with an AMI bios?


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, my biostar board uses American Megatrends. What do you want to know? Although... American Megatrends is just a brand name and the p55 platform and am2+ platform are very different things.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2009)

what is PCH voltage? im assuming its chipset?


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2009)

No idea... sorry


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not certain, how ever apparently it helps with the VTT voltage.


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 15, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> what is PCH voltage? im assuming its chipset?



could be the new southbridge. its called ports controller hub something like that


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2009)

im kinda weary of playing with voltages,im not sure whats to high for this new chipset..and i really dont wanna blow her up


----------



## Th0rn0 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow looks sexah!

My new PII build is looking good though. Gonner Overclock tomorrow I think


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 15, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> what is PCH voltage? im assuming its chipset?



yep its the chipset


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2009)

picture of it built...i really needs a new case


----------



## suraswami (Sep 15, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> im kinda weary of playing with voltages,im not sure whats to high for this new chipset..and i really dont wanna blow her up



Why not just without touching any voltages, set all volts to default and see how far she can OC.  Watch if there is any vdroop issue then you will know how far which voltage you can push to safe limits.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 15, 2009)

is it just me or is that board small ?

congrats on the build, would like to see how far you can puh it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2009)

standard atx board..so its not really small


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 15, 2009)

did u use the 775 mounting holes for that waterblock?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2009)

yes sir...dtek hasnt put out the 1156 bracket yet..im waiting


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 19, 2009)

hey athlon, have not seen you around much lately, how have you been? 

anyway, damn that board is black as night, i think you need to consider a serious case mod to compliment it. but if you would rather waste time OCing...

I'm just kidding you, I want to see some big numbers out of this baby. What's your water cooling setup?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 19, 2009)

im getting a new case and i will mod that...i have some big plans coming!! my water cooling setup is a Dtek fuzion v2 swiftech triple rad swiftech mcp655 pump and a danger den dual bay res all half inch barbs


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 19, 2009)

So...
HI...
Why yes i am...
R. U....
       Gonna keep
                      UR Name AthlonX2....
Cause I would....
                                                   But it could be a little
            confusing with ur new
stuff              Being Intel
         IN                               All        you know
 What             i                        Mean


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking good man!


----------

